# K60



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Have a k60 with no cables, would like to start doing bigger drains. The norm seems to be 4" pipe. Can anyone recommend what size, type and where to get cables? I see some guys use innercore for the first section.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

stecar said:


> Have a k60 with no cables, would like to start doing bigger drains. The norm seems to be 4" pipe. Can anyone recommend what size, type and where to get cables? I see some guys use innercore for the first section.


I use 7/8 General cables with innercore. I get them from the Cable Center. In St Louis. 

I've had them ten years.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stecar said:


> Have a k60 with no cables, would like to start doing bigger drains. The norm seems to be 4" pipe. Can anyone recommend what size, type and where to get cables? I see some guys use innercore for the first section.


 






The K-60 will use 7/8" cables as well as 5/8". If you do a kitchen sink drain line from inside the house, you don't have to lug the 7/8" cables inside customer's home. You can use the smaller cables (5/8").


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

